# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Λουγαράκι ταλαιπωρημένο

## Troulinia

Καλημέρα παιδιά, 
Εχθές ήμουν στη δουλειά και καθώς κοιτούσα έξω είδα στα όρια πεζοδρομίου-δρόμου ένα μικροσκοπικό πουλάκι να κάθεται κουρνιασμένο κάτω.
Πήγα να το δω και δεν αντιστάθηκε καθόλου στο να το πιάσω μέχρι που κάθεται στα χέρια μου. Πετάχτηκα σπίτι και πήρα ένα κλουβί που είχα και τροφή απο το καναρινάκι μου του έβαλα και έπεσε με τα μούτρα.
Δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι, ή μεταναστεύοντας χάθηκε ή έφυγε απο κανέναν που το κρατούσε παρανόμως.
Το θέμα είναι πως όταν δεν τρώει κάθεται κάτω με γρήγορη αναπνοή.
Περιμένω να πάει 10:00 να πάρω και την ΑΝΙΜΑ γιατί μετά απο ανάρτηση που έκανα στο facebook του φόρουμ μας μου είπαν πως πρόκειται για αρσενικό λουγαράκι.
Θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια στην φροντίδα του καθώς δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω και φοβάμαι μην πάθει κάτι.

----------


## jk21

Βαλε μας φωτο την κοιλια του πουλιου με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα , μεχρι χαμηλα εκει που κουτσουλα ( βρεξε τα δαχτυλα σου και παραμερισε τα πουπουλα )  .Επισης τις κουτσουλιες του . Δωστου ετσι κι αλλιως με συρριγκα στο στομα ή αν δεν το ανοιγει με τιποτα ,τοτε σταζοντας σιγα σιγα στα ρουθουνια (θα τραβα απο εκει σιγα σιγα αυτοματα λιγο ) almora plus που θα διαλυσεις 1/3 φακελλακι σε 100 ml νερο .Ειναι ηλεκτρολυτες με δεξτροζη απο φαρμακειο , χρησιμο και σε δικους μας εμετους ή διαρροιες και οχι ακριβο


Αν ειναι να καθυστερησει να το παραλαβει η ΑΝΙΜΑ , μεχρι να γινει αυτο , αν εισαι κοντα σε Περιστερι , αν θες το φερνεις να του ριξω μια ματια απο κοντα  και αν χρειαζεται να σου δωσω φαρμακα (αν υπαρχει αμεση αναγκη )

----------


## Troulinia

Θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια στην φροντίδα του καθώς δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω και φοβάμαι μην πάθει κάτι.
Έστρωσα χαρτάκι απο κάτω για να δείτε και την κουτσουλιά γιατί νομίζω πως έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα γενικά.







Υ.Γ. Δημήτρη, αν το δεις, να ξέρεις πως θα το έβαζα ούτως ή άλλως στο φόρουμ απλά εχθές ήμουν αγχωμένη και μέσω κινητού είναι δύσκολο να διαχειριστώ την ιστοσελίδα και να προσθέσω φωτογραφίες κλπ..  ::

----------


## Troulinia

Δημήτρη χαίρομαι που απάντησες.
Η κοιλίτσα του.





Είμαι στη δουλειά μόνη και είναι αδύνατον να πάω φαρμακείο δεν έχει κάποιο δίπλα.
Προσπαθώ να βρω κάποιον να μου φέρει.

----------


## amastro

Καλό είναι που το έχεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο. Η ζέστη βοηθάει.
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να φάει καλά. Να του έχεις μπόλικους λιπαρούς σπόρους (πχ. καναβούρι, νίζερ).
Σε ποιά περιοχή μένεις; Το ρωτάω μήπως βρεθεί κάποιο κοντινό μέλος και σου δώσει λίγη τροφή για αγριοπούλια.

----------


## Troulinia

Αγίους Αναργύρους Ανδρέα.

----------


## amastro

Αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος πιο νωρίς, μπορώ να σου δώσω τροφή το απόγευμα.
Μένω 'Ιλιον προς Πετρούπολη οπότε κάπως θα το κανονίσουμε.
Προς το παρόν καναβουράκι.

----------


## jk21

Βασω παρε με τηλ μεχρι 10.50 αλλιως στειλε μου το κινητο σου να σε παρω καποια στιγμη  (σου στελνω με πμ το δικο μου ) . Γυρω στις 1μισυ μπορω να ερθω για λιγο προς τα μερη σου . Θα ειμαι Κηπουπολη νωριτερα .Θα εχω φαρμακα μαζι εκτος αν εχεις tabernil gentamicina (αν εχεις δινεις αμεσα μια σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα και σιγουρα ηλεκτρολυτες οπως σου ειπα ) και esb3 

Δινεις λιπαρους σπορους και ειδικα αν βρεις κανναβουρι ή ηλιοσπορο εστων σκετους να φαει οσο θελει και βραστου αυγο μηπως φαει .Αν βρεθουμε θα σου φερω και γω λιγο μιγμα ή σκετους σπορους 


* οσα εγραψα στην ομαδα ηταν σαφες οτι δεν ειχαν σχεση με σενα αλλα με αλλες συμμετοχες στη συζητηση . Οταν μιλαμε για ασθενειες , ζηταμε βοηθεια οπου μπορουμε πιο γρηγορα

----------


## xrisam

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά για αυτή την ψυχούλα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Θα ειμαι πετρουπολη κατα τις 12 αμα δεν εχει βρεθει κανεις μεχρι τοτε θα μπορω να φερω εγω τροφη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Troulinia

Μπόρεσα και πηρα αλμορα!ποσο πρεπει να του δωσω; ανοιξε το στομα του του εδωσα λιγο αλλα μετα έδειξε ταλαιπωρημένο και το άφησα παλι μεσα,το λυπήθηκα.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Μη σου μείνει και στο χέρι.
Μερικές σταγονίτσες ήπιε τουλάχιστον;

----------


## Troulinia

Ναι ήπιε.Να προσπαθω καθε τοσο βα του δινω απο λίγες;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Εγώ θα έλεγα άστο προς το παρόν.
Θα χρειαστεί να το ξαναπιάσεις αργότερα για να του δόσεις στο στόμα το φάρμακο που σου είπε ο Δημήτρης.
Πως είναι τώρα; Τρώει καθόλου;

----------


## Troulinia

Καιε 10 λεπτα περιπου πηγαινει στη ταιστρα τρώει,οταν διψάει πίνει νερο.Ολη την υπόλοιπη ωρα κοιματα.Και γενικα οτι κινησεις κανει στο φαγητο κ νερο τις κανει σχεδόν μισό κοιμισμένο με μισάνοιχτα ματια


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Μακάρι να βρεθείς σύντομα με το Δημήτρη μπας και πάρει κάποιο φάρμακο και το προλάβεις.

----------


## mitsman

Σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται πλέον?? αν δεν έχει συνέθει έστω λίγο πιστεύω ήταν άρρωστο και καποιος καρπουζοκεφαλος το άφησε ελεύθερο να πεθάνει! Αν έχει συνέλθει , τότε κάποιος που το είχε για αρκετο καιρο, του δραπετεύσε και έχοντας χάσει πλεον την επεφη του με την φύση δεν ηταν σε κατάσταση να επιβιώσει!

----------


## jk21

γυρω στις 13.45 περασα απο τη δουλεια της Βασιλικης .Το πουλακι πηρε τελικα tabernil gentamicina και cosumix γιατι ναι μεν εχει εικονα λοιμωξης αλλα δεν μου δειχνει για εντονη κοκκιδιωση αλλα μαλλον κυριως για μικροβιο .Το cosumix σε δοση να πιανει και κοκκιδια και σαν αντιβιωσεις και οι δυο , ελπιζω εγκαιρα να τα καταφερουν .Το περιμενα χειροτερα σε εικονα απο κατω , δεν ειναι ομως τοσο .Ειναι ομως χαλια και κρυωνει .Θα τοποθετηθει κοντα σε θερμαντικο σωμα απο τη Βασιλικη καποια στιγμη μεσα στην ημερα . Του παρεχεται almora στην ποτιστρα και εχει και στη συρριγκα που εχει ετοιμο cosumix η Βασιλικη για να δωσει .Η τροφη ειναι καναρινοτροφη και τοποθετηθηκε εξτρα ταιστρα με σκετο κανναβουρι που της εδωσα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη η κοπελα το βρηκε σχεδον εξω απο το Παρκο Τριτση  ... δινω πιθανοτητα να ηταν και απο τη φυση κατευθειαν .Παροτι φανερα αδυναμο , δεν τρελενοτανε να το κραταει καποιος ...  Aυτο που με κανει να πιστευω οτι ηταν πιασμενο και ζουσε σε εκτροφη , ειναι οτι μαλλον απο τα ποδια του ,μια εστω πτερορια την εχει περασει στην αιχμαλωσια .Ειναι σχετικα ανοιχτοχρωμα .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση προφανως εγινε οτι ειπες ή το εσκασε και αρρωστησε στην πορεια

----------


## mitsman

καλυτερα θα ηταν να ενισχύσετε με νιζερ καθώς σπάει πιο εύκολα και σε αυτη την φάση θα το φαει πιο ευκολα ωστε να το βοηθήσει!
καταλαβαινω οτι το καναβουρι ειναι σαφώς καλυτερος σπορος και θα βοηθησει πολυ περισσοτερο αλλα ειναι βασικό να φαει!

----------


## jk21

Αν μπορει καποιος και ειναι κοντα , ας του δωσει και νιζερ λοιπον

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι να τα καταφέρει.....φαινεται το καημένακι μου, ειναι πολυ ταλαιπωρημένο.....

----------


## Troulinia

Καλημερα παιδια!
Ο μικρός ειναι λιιιιιιγο καλυτερα του εδωσα και το φάρμακο του -να ναι καλα ο Δημήτρης- εχει συνεχεια κλειστά ματάκια ομως η ψυχουλα και στεναχωριεμαι.Ειναι στα ζεστά και του εβαλα και ενα αποξηραμένο στικ κεχρί που ειχα αλλα δεν δείχνει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον.
Δημητρη επειδη θα παρω τις σταγόνες που μου ειπες σημερα θυμισε μου δοςολογία σε παρακαλω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

1 σταγονα gentamicina μοοοοονο την ημερα . Ειναι ηδη ενισχυμενη δοση και υπολογισμενη ετσι ωστε και λιγο να μην μπει μεσα του (οχι πολυ ) να αρκει και ετσι 


με αγχωνει που δεν ανοιγει τα ματια αλλα αν πηγαινει πιο συχνα πια για τροφη ή ξυπνα πιο συχνα , ειναι καλο σημαδι και κυριως οτι ζει ακομα !!!! θα τα καταφερουμε ! 

Βρες αν ειναι νιζερ που ειπε ο δημητρης  και δωσε σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα μηπως τρωει πιο ευκολα και βαλε στην αλλη μιση τροφη δικη σου , μισο κανναβουρι

----------


## Troulinia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Βάσω μια χαρά θα πάει!Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις και αυγοτροφη εαν έχεις και θα άφηνα ένα λαμπάκι όλο το βράδυ για να βλέπει και να τρώει οπότε θέλει!

----------


## Troulinia

Παιδια βγαζει πολλα υγρα που βρέχουν το χαρτί,παιζει ρόλο;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εννοεις σαν μερος της κουτσουλιας ή απο το στομα βγαινουν τα υγρα;  

Δοκιμασε αν εχεις και αυγο (ακομα καλυτερα ) ή αυγοτροφη που σου ειπε ο Κωστας

----------


## Troulinia

Της κουτσουλιας.
Το βραδυ αυγό που θα παω, σπίτι ειμαι στη δουλεια και θα αργησω να σχολασω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στην κουτσουλια ειναι ουρα .Αν μαλιστα ειναι διαφανη και οχι κιτρινα οπως ηταν χθες , τοτε παμε πολυ καλα !  Ισως πινει αρκετο νερο  κιολας και εχει αυξημενα ουρα στην κουτουλια .Αν εχει ομως λοιμωξη στα νεφρα , τα φαρμακα θα την πιασουν

----------


## Troulinia

Ειναι κατακιτρινα..


Παντως η ζεστη το εχει βοηθήσει πολυ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

χθες αυτα που ειδα ηταν κατακιτρινα χειροτερα . δεν ειναι ακομα καλα αλλα καλυτερα

η ζεστη σε ασθενειες με το πουλι φουσκωμενο , ειναι πιο σημαντικη ή εστω πρωταρχικα αναγκαια και απ τα φαρμακα

----------


## Troulinia

Α ενταξει τελεια!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

Χωρίς την ζέστη θα ήταν ήδη παρελθόν! Μπραβο!

----------


## johnrider

Eγω θα εβαζα και περιλα σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα.

----------


## Troulinia

Παιδιαααα!! Καθαρίζει τα φτερα του!! Καλο δεν ειναι που εχει ορεξη για καθαριότητα;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πολυ καλο !

----------


## Troulinia

Βρηκα baytril!! Πως του δινω;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Troulinia

Ανακεφαλαίωση.
Εχω βαλει σε μια ταιστρα μονο νιζερ, στην αλλη εχω καναβουρι και τροφή για καναρίνια.
Αντι για νερο του εχω αλμορα  το 1/3 απο το φακελάκι διαλυμένο σε 100 ml νερο.
Πρωι και βραδυ του δινω μια σταγόνα απο την αντιβιωση και περιμενω οδηγίες για το baytril.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Troulinia

Και τρώει και κεχρί παρακαλω...!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Bασω το βιντεο , δεν ξερω για νωριτερα , τωρα δεν ειναι ορατο 
*Sorry  t**his video will be available for viewing shortly.*
Αφου δεν βρηκες gentamicina δινεις 0.05 με 0.06 ml baytril στο στομα αδιαλυτο μεχρι το πουλι να παρει για τα καλα τα πανω του . Σιγουρα ελαχιστο μπορει να μην το πιει και να βγει απεξω αλλα δεν σε πειραζει , γιατι ειναι ηδη υπερεπαρκης δοση . Στο νερο δυσκολα θα πιει οσο πρεπει .Εχει οχι αποδεκτη γευση για τα πουλια .Το cosumix συνεχιζει πρωι απογευμα οπως ειπαμε .το almora οπως ανεφερες καθε μερα στην ποτιστρα

----------


## Troulinia

Παιδια λυπαμαι παρα πολυ αλλα το πουλάκι δεν τα κατάφερε και δεν καταλαβαινω το λόγο.
Του εδωσα κανονικα τα φάρμακα του ολα εφυγα στις 11 για δουλεια και τωρα που γυρισα ειχε πεθανει. 
Ειχε ζεστη και οταν εφυγα έτρωγε.
Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ, ηθελα να τα καταφέρει. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Βασω ... ειτε μονο η ζεστη το εδειχνε να πηγαινει καλυτερα , ειτε η μη παροχη του gentamicina ηταν καθοριστικη .Περυσι νοεμβρη και γεναρη μηνα πολλα πουλια χαθηκαν αποτομα και κανενας απο οσους ειχε ερθει σε επαφη καθυστερημενα ή εγκαιρα μαζι μου (αν και κατοχοι πολλων πουλιων απο τα οποια βγαζουν χρηματα καποιοι ) δεν τα πηγανε για νεκροψια .Μονο το baytril και το gentamicina αρχικα και μετα μονο το δευτερο (τουλαχιστον σε περιπτωσεις που ηρθαν υποψη μου ) τα γυρνουσανε . Δυστυχως εμαθα οτι και αλλου υπαρχει ελλειψη του φαρμακου , γιατι πολλοι ηδη το δινουν για πλακα και ηλιθιωδης προληψη ... να το κανουν αχρηστο και αυτο . Αισθανομαι και γω την ευθυνη που δεν σου αφησα ολο το σκευασμα , αλλα φοβομουν για κατι αντιστοιχο μεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο και δεν ηθελα να διακινδυνεψω .Μακαρι να ειχαμε μπουκαλακι να το χωριζαμε ... Εκανες οτι μπορουσες ... μπραβο !

----------


## Troulinia

Οχι Δημητρη καμια ευθύνη δεν φερεις!! Με βοήθησες παρα πολυ,αν δεν ησουν εσυ δεν θα ειχε ζήσει αυτες τις ημέρες.
Απλα εχω στεναχωρεθει πολυ γιατι το πρωι ηταν καλα.
Ευχαριστω για ολα!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Δύσκολή προσπάθεια εξαρχής. Μπράβο που έκανες ότι μπορούσες.

----------


## IscarioTis

Κριμα παντως....
Μπραβο για την προσπαθεια 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

